#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE 2017 Preparation | Guide | Exam | Discussion Zone >  >  JEE Main Entrance 2018 Application Form

## jaivinder

If you are are going to take JEE Main Entrance exam of 2018. You must read the below information about the application form. Here is the process, how to apply, process of fee, payment mode.Follow these guidelines to fill complete application form.

Exam for JEE main will be available online mode only.

No print copy will be provided to apply for JEE Main.

Expected date of online form for JEE Main will start *1 week if December 2017*.

Candidate must have his/her *Aadhaar Number*/Aadhaar Enrollment Number/Registration Number which will be provided by facilitation center.

Candidate have to upload scan his/her signature, photographs and other academic details.

After submission of application form and fee student can download the acknowledgement page as the proof of successful submission.

This is all the process.





  Similar Threads: JEE Main Application Form 2014 - Online Form Submission, Date

----------

